# Is there a difference in foggers?



## Forgedblades (Sep 29, 2010)

OK the title isn't perfect, but I am wondering what the real difference is between a "standard" fogger such as this basic 400W model..

http://www.partycity.com/product/fog+machine+400+with+remote.do

And what they call a "Ground Fogger" .. http://www.partycity.com/product/ground+fogger.do

OK yeah the ground fogger is more Expensive. But the obvious anser aside, they both have a 400W heater. OK one has a round nozzel, the ground has a rectangular one. They advise to use Ground Fogger Juice for the Ground model, but couldn't you use that juice in either one and get the same result?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Most of us here build our own fog chiller, usually out of a cooler, trash can, or kitty litter pail. As far as juice goes, I personally prefer Froggy's Fog Freezin' Juice, due to an abnormally long hang time. I use 3 400w Wal-mart/Target brand foggers, which are essentially re-branded gemmy foggers, and a 1000w Party store brand fogger. The three smaller ones, I use kitty litter pail homemade fog chillers with. The larger one, I use a Curby's cooler with two ice dams and an expansion chamber in the center. My 400w foggers put out more ground fog than the big one, which seems to put out a half and half mixture of regular fog and ground fog. The ground foggers that most stores sell are just 400w foggers with an ice chamber and a different nozzle. Save a few bucks and build one yourself. As far as the juice goes, don't waste your money on that crap they sell at party supply stores and Wal-mart. Spend a few extra bucks and get a gallon of Froggy's fog juice. I promise you that you will not regret it. The swamp juice and freezing fog juice are the two best for ground fog, imho.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

The ground fogger has a built in ice chamber or "fog chiller". The problem is that the chamber is small and you'd have to refill more frequently. That is why we build bigger fog chillers that hold more ice. 

Unchilled fog is hot and doesn't hug the ground. It lifts rapidly. Pushing the hot fog through an ice chiller cools it and creates a denser, creepy, ground hugging fog. 

There are different types of fog juice used to create different effects, for example a haze or low hanging ground fog. It's best to use the type of juice for the right application, but technically you can use any water based fog juice.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, I'm an idiot! I didn't know the ice chamber was the difference between a ground fogger and a regular fog machine. I have a 400 watt ground fogger I got on sale at Target years ago for $40. Produces beautiful low lying fog, but this year I wanted more and long lasting. Like BioHazardCustoms suggested, I'm going with Froggy's this year because I'm sure part of the problemis the cheap juice I've got. I was wanting to get another ground fogger, to produce more, but after reading this perhaps another regular 400 watt is all I need with a homemade chiller. 

My next question is, can I make a chiller for my current ground fogger with the existing ice chamber? Will it makes difference? I know these things are easy or make, but for whatever reason, I'm positive I'll screw it up. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Acid PopTart,

Many of us use Froggy's Freezin Fluid and it does work best. A separate chiller will hold a lot more ice to cool more efficiently and last longer without refilling.

My concern with using the ground fogger is its configuration. It would be challenging to focus the nozzle into the chiller. I dont have a ground fogger but I've seen them before. I believe the fog exit port is a wide slot and the nozzle is inside the ice chamber. Typically the nozzle is on the outside of the fogger and can easily be shot into the inlet tube of the chiller. Unless you can take off the ice chamber and gain access to the nozzle I don't think it's possible to do it correctly. 

Keep in mind what works best is to have the fogger nozzle about 2-3 inches away from the chiller's inlet tube. This allows cool air to be drawn in at the same time. A Venturi might work for your application.

BTW, A 400 watt fogger should work fine. I'd try it first and see if you like the effect. If you decide to go with a larger fogger you can produce more fog but you will use more ice. I use 700 watters in my 60 quart cooler type chillers and they work great and last all night. Typically the larger the fogger that's used, the larger the chiller needed.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Lunatic, that helped a lot! Yes, you're correct about the configuration of the ground fogger. She honestly is a tiny but hardworking machine, I've even used her on photos hoots before. The recharge time drags but I can deal with that. So I think I'll still use her as island look into getting a400 or 700 watt regular fog machine and making a chiller.

A Venturi is a chilling chamber/system? I googled it, sorry, still learning about this stuff. Determined to make a chiller and maybe a fog curtain this year.

Now to find inexpensive fog machine. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to ask, do you have your fogger hooked up to a timer? Because I'm thinking this is where some of my issues will arise this year, too many things on manual control. I must get better about electronics.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to help APT! Sometimes I can get a little wordy when I read things back. Glad you got something out of it. 

I knew you were going to ask what a Venturi is. That was a term mentioned in the Vortex thread. It's basically when you use a PVC Y-connector instead of placing the foggier nozzle 2-3 inches away from the chiller inlet. The idea is to but one end of the y-connector to the chiller and the other to the fogger without an air gap. The "Y" side of the connector is open to draw in cool air. 

Yes, I do use a timer and I think most people prefer to for the same reason you want one...less attention to that darn fogger. Just make sure you check the fluid level once in a while or it might run dry. It happens. You'll have to experiment on your timing. The longer the run time the longer the recovery cycle.

I use cheap FX 700 watt foggers from Spirit Halloween. When I bought them a few years ago I paid something like 25 bucks with timers. At the time it was cheaper to buy a fogger with the timer. A separate timer can run 25 bucks! 

Need any further help let me know.
Good luck!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Gee I love stumbling on threads like this. You guys have asked and answered every question I had about foggers and fog chillers. Now like AP, I just have to get off my can and build the chillers. Hi Ho, Hi Ho its off to Lowes I go!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes Lunatic, I did, thank you! Wordy for me is good, I like to make sure I understand things. And looking back at my post, I see I forgot to check it before posting, as auto spell check decided to reword things.... "use her as island look into" - what the... thanks spell check, need to turn that off. Pretty sure I meant to say I'll use the one I've got now as well as getting a new regular fogger and building a chiller for this year's haunt. I think Spirit just opened or is soon, so I'll stop in and check. Thanks for the help on the Venturi too, think I understand.

MommaMoose - I know, right?!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I personally like to connect my fogger directly to the chiller, either with flex tubing (I'm cheap, I use old Vacuum cleaner hoses) of a straight piece of PVC. I also like to heat the outlet coming from the chiller and clamp it in a vise until it is almost flat, then bend it so that it blows out directly onto the ground. I'll try to get a pic of what I'm talking about tomorrow and post it.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms, I think I get what you're saying, but a picture would be super helpful! Does this give you better control you think? I have a shop vac that just died, so maybe I can use that hose? Flex tubing is okay? I keep thinking I read somewhere that the grooves were a bad thing, but I read so much info in the past few days, I could be getting mixed up. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

The most important thing is pushing the hot fog through the ice wall. The other modifications are minor in comparison. I have heard that using flexible tubing with ridges like dryer duct can slow down the flow of fog but I would categorized it as a minor issue. I use all PVC which is smooth. Use what you like as long as you push the hot fog through the ice. 

Oh and BTW, when you are done with your fog chiller you will notice it stays wet inside the chiller and tubes. The fog juice has a low evapoartion rate so it will remain wet and slippery without cleaning it. Just hose them out and let them dry before storing. I've actually taken my chillers to the car wash and used soapy pressurized water on all the parts but it's not necessary.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure who started that myth, but flex tubing works fine. I'll see if I can get to the back of the shop where the chillers are located and get a couple of pics today.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^I assumed so Bio. I never believed it was a big problem. I wouldn't have a problem using it...in fact I might use it. It's a hell of a lot easier to work with. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

